# mv Servus



## ivor216 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am trying to find out information on Capt' Willem De Vries. He was trading out ou Swansea in the 1940s. His ship is thought to be the mv Servus


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

There was an mv Servus registered in Leith trading round the Scottish Coast in the mid to late 50,s.She was wrecked on the Caithness coast.Typical old Dutch built coaster.


----------



## ivor216 (Feb 9, 2007)

*servus*

Thank you John, this may be the same ship but it was definately in Swansea between 1943 and 1945

Ivor


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Servus - ID No. 1186650: built Delzijl 1933: 258 tons: abandoned & wrecked Dunbeath Castle, Caithness 7/12/59.


----------

